# How does this work? Luke Donald address position



## ciel-bleu (Aug 15, 2018)

I noticed I was striking my irons heel side of centre.

Went to the range with the plan of addressing the ball toe side to get the centred strike. It wasnâ€™t really working and after explaining to the watching club pro, he told me to address the ball in the heel. Sounded a bit daft to me but gave it a go. I was preparing myself for shâ€¦k after shâ€¦k but amazingly I was striking them pure.

Itâ€™s working on the course too, but I still canâ€™t understand how, it seems so counterintuitive to me. Any Ideas?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2018)

Have seen this explained somewhere else so I'll throw at you in the absence of a proper answer from someone who knows what they're talking about. 

The basically said, if you line up with the toe, you may subconsciously push the club as you go through so as not to _actually_ hit it out of the toe, but this action could actually make your existing problem worse - when you aim out of the centre you'll still be pushing the club. So perhaps the reverse is try, if you consciously line up with the heel, you'll subconsciously bring the club through in a way that avoids the shank. 

Probably haven't explained that very well.


----------

